# Window sous mac : des questions! +besoin de formater clés?



## MarDion (15 Mai 2017)

Bonjour, j'explique mon problème:
j'aimerais acheter un macbook air prochainement. Cependant j'ai quelques questions.
Tout d'abord, à quoi sert dinstaller Windows sous mac?
Puis, mon soucis principal est le formatage de mes clés et disques dures externes.
Voila ma question : Est ce que si jinstalle Windows, je serais obligé de formater mes disques dures externes pour pouvoir, de mon mac mettre des fichiers dessus? Ou est ce qu'avec l'installation de Windows sur le Mac, ne rend pas nécessaire ce formatage?
Je ne trouve cette réponse nulle part, alors merci d'avance à ceux qui vont répondre à mon problème!



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (15 Mai 2017)

Salut
Installer windows sur Mac Via bootcamp, te permet de faire tourner des logiciels spécifiques windows ou des jeux (plus nombreux que chez mac).
Ensuite si tu veux partager des fichiers entre windows et mac, il faut formater tes disques et clé en ExFat seul format compatible sans limitations et gratuit entre les 2 plateformes.


----------

